

Ask HN: How do you simulate a flash crowd traffic to test your site before launch? - amjith

Before launching an app and making a big splash, is there a way to test a site against a fake flash crowd to see how it'll hold up?<p>Can the people who have asked HN community to review their apps share what the typical number of hits you received?<p>What kind of precautions did you take for such an occasion?
======
mechanical_fish
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_server_benchmarking>

------
aditya
use siege, <http://www.joedog.org/index/siege-home>

------
mattdennewitz
i havent tried it yet, but ive heard good things about tsung.
<http://tsung.erlang-projects.org/user_manual.html#htoc2>

------
bigbang
ab which is a command line tool to simulate any number of concurrent http
requests

------
jcapote
browsermob.com

